# Something dumb that I'm thrilled about.



## DawninWA (Jun 10, 2014)

I found out that my batch of olive oil bar soap will liquefy without turning to snot (I've tried with several different commercial soaps, some liquefy well, some turn to snot). This makes me very happy since I love liquid castile soap but don't really want to make it (I like cold process, no cooking required). 

I also love that I can make a small amount at a time and add new EOs to each batch, or none at all.

That is all .

Oops, wrong forum, I was going for the liquid soap one! Oh well  moved


----------



## Susie (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations!

*EDIT*  I was going to let just the congratulations go as a post, but I just could not.  There is no such thing as something "dumb" that you are excited to learn.  This is a solution to a problem that you had been looking for and then found. That is not dumb.  That is why we all try new things and learn how to do things we never could before.  That is the reason every scientist does experiments, why every inventor goes out and tries the umpteen jillionth modification of something.  The struggle to solve problems is what keeps moving the human race into improving our lives day after day, month after month, and decade after decade.  There is always a better solution out there.  We just have to keep looking for it and keep trying new things until we get there.  So, stand up and celebrate your solution!  You are better than the 90% of the human race that keeps accepting that something can't be done just because someone else was not able to do it.


----------



## LunaSkye (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm with susie on this one. I would not have known what you learned if you had not made this thread. Thanks for the info.


----------



## DawninWA (Jun 14, 2014)

Well, I don't think it's dumb, but didn't think it held much interest to most people .

I made it from shavings from my soap after unmolding it and cutting it.  I wanted to use these bars as christmas presents, so I cut the excess off and made them purdy.  Then I got a jar and just kept adding pieces, when one would dissolve, I'd try it and add another.  At one point it got a little oily on top and when I tried it it felt just right, so I stopped adding shavings.  It doesn't later too much, but it does clean well.  It also leaves my skin soft.  I've been using it on my hair too, with a vinegar rinse, with great results.

I did this right after I made it (I zap-tested).  I'm curious to see what happens as the bars cure more.  They are only 3 weeks old.


----------



## lady-of-4 (Jun 21, 2014)

That oil layer is all the superfat separating out.  It really is best you learn how to make proper liquid soap using KOH,  as that is better suited for the task.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 21, 2014)

You know, the more I soap, the more I learn...especially from others! Thank you for sharing!

 Just recently I discovered that I could make a surprisingly decent liquid soap from my odds n ends of M&P...good enough for family, anyway...I'm pretty frugal, so when I can repurpose something, I am always amazed.


----------



## DawninWA (Jun 21, 2014)

I used the large bottle the olive oil came in to make more.  Ended up using one grated bar for the 51 fl oz bottle.  I figured it cost me about $1 to make this.  I shook the last 3 drops from a used up bottle of lavender essential oil into it.  I used it as shampoo this morning, it was nice .



lady-of-4 said:


> It really is best you learn how to make proper liquid soap using KOH,  as that is better suited for the task.



But....I made liquid soap.  Works just like "proper" liquid soap.  It's as easy as grating a bar of soap (of which I have tons) and adding it to water.   So yeah, probably gonna keep doing it this way.


----------



## lady-of-4 (Jun 22, 2014)

DawninWA said:


> I used the large bottle the olive oil came in to make more.  Ended up using one grated bar for the 51 fl oz bottle.  I figured it cost me about $1 to make this.  I shook the last 3 drops from a used up bottle of lavender essential oil into it.  I used it as shampoo this morning, it was nice .
> 
> 
> 
> But....I made liquid soap.  Works just like "proper" liquid soap.  It's as easy as grating a bar of soap (of which I have tons) and adding it to water.   So yeah, probably gonna keep doing it this way.




But it's not true liquid soap dear.  And this is a liquid and cream soap forum,  made with KOH. Not grated soap.


----------



## DawninWA (Jun 22, 2014)

Nope, doesn't say that anywhere.

I made something that is very useful to me, and I am happy with it.  All I was doing was sharing.  I don't see why this is a problem for you.


----------



## FGOriold (Jun 22, 2014)

DawninWA - I, and many others are glad you shared.  Liquid and cream soaps come in many forms and are created in many ways and sharing ideas, methods, failures and successes is what this is all about.  I am glad you found a way to make a liquid soap that works for you no matter what the process and materials.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

